# Boston Peeps:  Lobster is now $1.99 a pound!



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2013)

Certain Stop and shops have them for 1.99 a pound.

AND you can get hard shells!!

The rest of the area is going at 2.99-5.99.

Lots of hards in the tank.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, why are they selling so cheap?


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh geeze, you really know how to rub it in Jenny! What I would give for some lobster rolls, or some lobster bisque, or just eating my fill of lobster dipped in butter. How much are you going to buy?
*You lucky people!! *I *do not* want to hear from anybody who doesn't like lobster in your area.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh I wish s/one could UPS me some lobster!!!! That's a great price. I'd be stocking up and putting them in the freezer, cooked. Lucky folks in that area.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 12, 2013)

jennyema, if you aren't in one of those Stop and Shops, or you don't live close to one, it's hardly worth the effort to run around to look for them no matter how cheap they are!   I know my 7-mile-away Market Basket has been running them for $3.99 a pound for about three weeks because I shop there every week.  Besides, we've already had our once a year and that's enough fix.



Kayelle said:


> ....*You lucky people!! *I *do not* want to hear from anybody who doesn't like lobster in your area.



Trust me Kayelle, when you live somewhere where you can buy them cheap for a while each summer the bloom can come off the rose. I used to crave them when we lived in OH; not so much now.  Besides, each $1.99 a pound gross ends up being about $12.00 a pound usable meat.  Took me an hour to completely clean three of them a couple weeks back - all for 1/2 pound of meat. *sigh*  For that money I prefer scallops for $9.99 and no real effort.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 12, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh I wish s/one could UPS me some lobster!!!!...



Unfortunately CW, those soft-shells don't ship well.  That's one reason they're so cheap up here - can't ship too far and the tourists are starting to head home with school starting soon.  Hey, our guest room isn't being used!  Is it worth it to drive 400+ miles for a lobstah?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hope you manage to buy loads Jenny, great price


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 13, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Wow, why are they selling so cheap?



The talked about that on the news tonight.  There is an abundance of lobsters now because 1) the ocean temps were warmer this summer and warmed sooner this spring, allowing for a long "growing season" and 2) the native cod have been overfished, lowering the numbers of them - cod are a natural predator of lobster.

Just think, as recently as a hundred years ago lobster was considered "junk meat" and only the poor would eat it.  It was too lowly a food for the well-to-do...and those that imagined they were.  

How Lobster Got Fancy: The Surprising History of a Delicacy


----------



## mysterychef (Aug 13, 2013)

My dad said that when he grew up Cod was considered a ''junk fish'', and he ''had'' to eat it two to four times a week. He  also ate ''Baccala'' [salted Cod] because it stayed preserved and was a good source of protein in the winter months. Cod costs more than lobster or shrimp now.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2013)

They used to feed lobster to prisoners. 

With the price of gas, the lobster would soon be around $10/lb.

Although I hated living in NB when I was doing my M.A., I did love lobster season!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> jennyema, if you aren't in one of those Stop and Shops, or you don't live close to one, it's hardly worth the effort to run around to look for them no matter how cheap they are!   I know my 7-mile-away Market Basket has been running them for $3.99 a pound for about three weeks because I shop there every week.  Besides, we've already had our once a year and that's enough fix.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me Kayelle, when you live somewhere where you can buy them cheap for a while each summer the bloom can come off the rose. I used to crave them when we lived in OH; not so much now.  Besides, each $1.99 a pound gross ends up being about $12.00 a pound usable meat.  Took me an hour to completely clean three of them a couple weeks back - all for 1/2 pound of meat. *sigh*  For that money I prefer scallops for $9.99 and no real effort.




Yep.  Stop and Shop went to $2.99 because of Market Basket's 3.99 deal.

And now some Stop and Shop's have gone down to $1.99.

And not all soft shells.  Quite a deal !!

Lobster on my menu this weekend... Again.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't forget to keep the shells for bisque! I'm soooooooo envious!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh yes, they are lovely for a bisque


----------



## Hoot (Aug 17, 2013)

When I saw this thread. I couldn't help but visualize lobster marshmallow peeps. LOL!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2013)

They look great


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 20, 2013)

You lot don't know how lucky you are. It's years since I had fresh lobster. In fact it's years since I saw a live lobster on the slab in a fishmonger's shop. No-one in the UK lives more than 75 miles from the sea but it's said that most of the shellfish caught in British waters is exported to France. The really crazy thing is that apparently most lobsters served in up-market British restaurants are imported from Canada and the US.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

That is a shame MC


----------

